
Julian Assange charged with violating Espionage Act - Anon84
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/politics/wp/2019/05/23/wikileaks-julian-assange-charged-with-violating-espionage-act-u-s-officials-say-in-case-that-could-test-first-amendment-rights/
======
hn_throwaway_99
Regardless of your thoughts on Julian Assange's personal behavior, this is
extremely frightening to me. Sure, there have been cases in the past when the
U.S. has cracked down on free speech in the name of "national security
secrets" when it was really about keeping downright evil things from the
public eye, but this one goes beyond the pale. It seems like the kind of
indictment you'd see from a banana republic or an autocracy.

------
ramblerman
The biggest failure in this whole debacle is Europe's. The evidence was that
the US was massively spying on us, and not one nation (France, Germany,
Netherlands) offered him amnesty.

------
thatoneuser
Journalists around the world pay attention: The US government has control over
journalism and that's the way they intend to keep it.

------
anarazel
The actual superseding indictment: [https://www.justsecurity.org/wp-
content/uploads/2019/05/Assa...](https://www.justsecurity.org/wp-
content/uploads/2019/05/Assange.indictment.pdf)

------
greenyoda
Big discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19995363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19995363)

